# Favorite Female Snowboarder



## iKimshi

I know where I live, I hear all talk about the famous MALE snowboarders but never about female ones. Who are your favorite female snowboarders? and if you want you can give an explanation why


----------



## nos

They all suck.


----------



## Guest

my wife ..


----------



## RidePowder

all the hot ones... thats pretty much self explanatory


----------



## Guest

nos said:


> They all suck.


Victoria Jealouse

Now let's see your big mountain video .


----------



## bakesale

Women just can't rip like the guys can, so I base my decision of favourite female snowboarder on how attractive I find them and not how they ride, LOL

Laura Hadar


----------



## RidePowder

YouTube - Desiree Melancon's First Sponsor Me Tape

shes pretty sick


shes not eddie wall but shes good


----------



## Guest

bakesale said:


> Women just can't rip like the guys can, so I base my decision of favourite female snowboarder on how attractive I find them and not how they ride, LOL
> 
> Laura Hadar
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u312/mikebasher/IMG_7183.jpg
> [IMG]http://onboardsnowboarding.com/images/uploads/news/artec-teamnews_laura.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> she's not very attractive, average at best imo.


----------



## bakesale

alpha732 said:


> she's not very attractive, average at best imo.


I dig it. But I like hipster girls, especially ones with tattoos n shit


----------



## Technine Icon

Seedy J said:


> Victoria Jealouse
> 
> Now let's see your big mountain video .


Yeah me too. She rides stuff that a lot of guys would never be able to handle.


----------



## RidePowder

Shaun White!


----------



## Guest

RidePowder said:


> Shaun White!


Yeah, she's way hot !


----------



## legallyillegal

the girl who has won the last 3 baker banked slaloms

temple's wife ain't bad either


----------



## Guest

My 12 year old daughter.


----------



## Flick Montana

Umm, SnowBun.

She can do backflips as a ground trick. She rides with both feet fakey at the same time. She once snowboarded UP a double black.

Ok, so I made all that up because I don't know any female boarders and I felt bad. :dunno:


----------



## Zee

Flick Montana said:


> Umm, SnowBun.


:thumbsup::laugh:

Seriously though, My 6 year old daughter because she is so positive about it all the time.

On the pro scene... I've had a thing for Tara Dakides for a while  (Don't tell my wife, she'll kill me)


----------



## mijinkal

legallyillegal said:


> the girl who has won the last 3 baker banked slaloms


I'm pretty shure that's Victoria Jealouise. 

She's really the only female shredder that comes to mind probably because she stands out above the rest. 

She'd probably be able to keep up with me.


----------



## Technine Icon

RidePowder said:


> Shaun White!


Hahaha, i like that!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

legallyillegal said:


> the girl who has won the last 3 baker banked slaloms
> 
> temple's wife ain't bad either


Its

Maelle Ricker 2008

Maelle Ricker 2007

Victoria Jealouse 2006


----------



## Zee

Maelle is hot too


----------



## tomtom88

zee knows whats up. im diggin tara for sure.


----------



## mijinkal

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its
> 
> Maelle Ricker 2008
> 
> Maelle Ricker 2007
> 
> Victoria Jealouse 2006



Yea, you're right, Maelle won it this year too. 3rd time in a row 

Victoria also won it in 2000 after de-throning 6 time champ Karleen Jeffery


----------



## RidePowder

bow chicka wa waaaaa


----------



## jmacphee9

im a spencer o'brien fan


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> im a spencer o'brien fan
> QUOTE]
> 
> me 2


----------



## Penguin

Joe Sexton


----------



## BurtonAvenger

HAHA I think I'd like to bone Alex Masterson from Bitch Boards. She's so full of silicone and botox she'll remain looking like that for another 50 years.


----------



## Guest

I don't like most female snowboarders, period. I taught my GF how to snowboard,so she's now my favorite female snowboarder. Back in my single days, it seemed "snowboarder" chicks only gave you the time of day of you're head to toe in technine or equivalent, or if you're shawn white or lucas magoon... weak


----------



## legallyillegal

mijinkal said:


> I'm pretty shure that's Victoria Jealouise.
> 
> She's really the only female shredder that comes to mind probably because she stands out above the rest.
> 
> She'd probably be able to keep up with me.


maelle ricker
07, 08, 09



BurtonAvenger said:


> HAHA I think I'd like to bone Alex Masterson from Bitch Boards. She's so full of silicone and botox she'll remain looking like that for another 50 years.


come on, you post this without a hi-res picture?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

There you go buddy.


----------



## RidePowder

spencer obrien is definitely hot!


----------



## Flick Montana

BurtonAvenger said:


> There you go buddy.


Wow. She's my new favorite.

What does she do again?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Sucks the soul out of snowboarding one uninformed consumer at a time. But she has a nice rack, it looks like it cost her some big money.


----------



## legallyillegal

Looks like a subtitle to me.


----------



## jmacphee9

fuck me find more pics of that bitch..


----------



## cjsoccer223

torah bright...now she's hot


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> Looks like a subtitle to me.


I'd take her to home depot to buy a step ladder to help her off that high horse, then i'd backhand her (jk about the backhand, I actually wouldn't...)


----------



## markee

jmacphee9 said:


> im a spencer o'brien fan


I concur.

1charleftwtfbullshit


----------



## Enigmatic

I've never seen a girl ride with good style that demanded my respect...
so yeah, im all about how attractive they are lol


----------



## lilfoot1598

Wow. How about a little respect for the female population of this board? 

There seriously are NO women who demand your respect? No women who outperform you on the mountain? I suppose you all have 12-inch nobs as well. Nice.


----------



## Guest

lilfoot1598 said:


> Wow. How about a little respect for the female population of this board?
> 
> There seriously are NO women who demand your respect? No women who outperform you on the mountain? I suppose you all have 12-inch nobs as well. Nice.


Nah, not me... 8-8 1/2 at best, and you betcha, lots of women outperform me on the mountain. Big deal. Doesn't mean I have to kiss their asses either! Just because somebody is better than me at something, doesn't mean automatic respect. I don't expect it, give it, or get it.


----------



## lilfoot1598

I'm not asking you to kiss anyone's ass. It just bothers me when a bunch of guys get together and have these kind of conversations. It's almost like all of the sudden it gives you a carte blanche to disrespect all female snowboarders. 

I'm not on the mountain to impress anyone. I just want to have fun. I respect any boarder who knows his or her sport, works hard, and respects the mountain. End of story.


----------



## Flick Montana

I don't follow any professional boarders. I don't care about the movies the different companies make either. I'm not usually impressed by other people's stuff. I just enjoy doing it myself. I wasn't trying to be a jerk earlier, I just don't know any pro boarders. I always like watching people on here post their vids though. :dunno:


----------



## lilfoot1598

Flick Montana said:


> I don't follow any professional boarders. I don't care about the movies the different companies make either. I'm not usually impressed by other people's stuff. I just enjoy doing it myself. I wasn't trying to be a jerk earlier, I just don't know any pro boarders. I always like watching people on here post their vids though. :dunno:


Thanks, Flick. I didn't find your post to be disrespectful at all. It was the people who made references to who they'd most like to "bone" or guys who said they just don't respect chicks on boards because they can't ride like the men. Did these guys just SEE the videos posted on this thread??!! It makes me nervous just watching those ladies...


----------



## lilfoot1598

VinXXX - Now you just got me all riled up and I can't let an argument go. Just ask my husband. 

I find the position you are taking now to be a bit antithetical to some of your other posts:

"Fair enough... you're probably right... i*'m generally insecure and frustrated* that I ride alone because my riding style is not common at all... nice to see the other 10% representing more and *more decent people*!"

Or how about this one?

"I'm just sick of nobody wanting to ride with me because I don't fit the "i'm so fuckin' cool" attitude..."

How about some empathy for those of us who are generally insecure and frustrated because we just aren't built the same way or because we're written off simply because of our gender?


----------



## Enigmatic

I'm sorry if I offended you or any ladies on the forums.

Of course there's a looottt of girls that rip way harder than I can or ever will

But what I'm saying is that something about the chick's style that I've seen haven't had me going "Ohhhh daammn that was soo steezy, I wish I could do it like that" 

Like when I watch Simon Chamberlain or JP Walker or Scott Stevens pull something crazy, or even something real simple, but just kill it with style, thats what gets me stoked and gains them mad respect from me. 

I'd love to be proved otherwise as far as females riders go. To be honest its really not a gender thing, I'm on your side when it comes to snowboardin beeing all about having a good time with great friends..

All I'm saying is I have yet to see a girl bring a whole lot of STYLE into her riding (of course i havent seen every girl ride so I could be mis-informed)But on the flipside, I'm sure that will all change as more and more girls get into the sport so I deffinitly don't mean to discourage that. 

haha but yeah I hope you understand what I'm tryna say


----------



## lilfoot1598

Enigmatic said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you or any ladies on the forums.
> 
> Of course there's a looottt of girls that rip way harder than I can or ever will
> 
> But what I'm saying is that something about the chick's style that I've seen haven't had me going "Ohhhh daammn that was soo steezy, I wish I could do it like that"
> 
> Like when I watch Simon Chamberlain or JP Walker or Scott Stevens pull something crazy, or even something real simple, but just kill it with style, thats what gets me stoked and gains them mad respect from me.
> 
> I'd love to be proved otherwise as far as females riders go. To be honest its really not a gender thing, I'm on your side when it comes to snowboardin beeing all about having a good time with great friends..
> 
> All I'm saying is I have yet to see a girl bring a whole lot of STYLE into her riding (of course i havent seen every girl ride so I could be mis-informed)But on the flipside, I'm sure that will all change as more and more girls get into the sport so I deffinitly don't mean to discourage that.
> 
> haha but yeah I hope you understand what I'm tryna say


I get what you're saying here. I honestly don't follow pro boarding much, so I don't know anything about anyone's style or lack thereof. You explained your point of view very nicely and respectfully. That's really all I'm asking for... 

I do wonder how the growth of female involvement in the sport will change it over time. Right now women make up less than a third of boarders out there, but I think that number is rapidly growing. It's an interesting discussion on what exactly makes women less adept overall - is it their physical ability, their mindset, or just the fact that so few women approach the sport at all? Maybe they get scared off by message board posts?


----------



## Random Hero

lilfoot1598 said:


> I do wonder how the growth of female involvement in the sport will change it over time. Right now women make up less than a third of boarders out there, but I think that number is rapidly growing. It's an interesting discussion on what exactly makes women less adept overall - is it their physical ability, their mindset, or just the fact that so few women approach the sport at all? Maybe they get scared off by message board posts?


I think it is just lack of testostorone which makes women less able in any sport. I'm sorry if I sound sexist here but I'm pretty sure thats what it comes down to really, just biological differences that cannot be overcome.


----------



## RidePowder

to be honest, Im not sorry for saying the girls posted in this thread were attractive.

I listen to my girlfriend tell me how hot she things chad reed is, and how even though weve been together for 3 years, she secretly wants to marry him. (chad reed is a moto-x'r if you didnt know)

So to say a girl is attractive, or cute, or hott by no means is saying she is a bad snowboarder, or that I dont respect her as a rider. it just means I think shes cute. 

and I did post a video of a girl tearing it up, because she was nuts, she was in the DVD "See what I see" her name was Desiree something.

yes alot of girls tear it up, we have respect for the females of this community, look at the pics we post of snowbun in the pic thread in the off topic forum. some are flattering,some not so much. to be honest though, for someone who is new to the forum to be coming on yelling about female rights without having a feel for the members of the forum, like some of the people you claim to be disrespectful is something I find to be out of line.

no one here is trying to disrespect women, or disrespect their snowboarding abilities. sure I cant think of a woman snowboarder who can throw it down like JP walker, Travis Rice, Jeremy Jones, Terje Haakonson or any of the huge names, but some of the ladies out there certainly tear it up better than anyone Ive had the pleasure of seeing firsthand. Im done


----------



## Guest

Yeah, some of the girls posted here have been soooo hot. can they board? who knows, who cares.

they can come ride me, err ride with me, whenever they want


----------



## RidePowder

Id love to ride with some of the girls in this thread, its hella fun to ride with good girls. I honestly wouldnt lay pipe without knowing anyone but thats just how I am. besides my favorite snowboarder is my girlfriend


----------



## Triple8Sol

Tara Dakides since back in the day.


----------



## Guest

lilfoot1598 said:


> VinXXX - Now you just got me all riled up and I can't let an argument go. Just ask my husband.
> 
> I find the position you are taking now to be a bit antithetical to some of your other posts:
> 
> "Fair enough... you're probably right... i*'m generally insecure and frustrated* that I ride alone because my riding style is not common at all... nice to see the other 10% representing more and *more decent people*!"
> 
> Or how about this one?
> 
> "I'm just sick of nobody wanting to ride with me because I don't fit the "i'm so fuckin' cool" attitude..."
> 
> How about some empathy for those of us who are generally insecure and frustrated because we just aren't built the same way or because we're written off simply because of our gender?


Alright, alright, i'm sorry... I was referring to those "i'm so fuckin cool 'cuz my friend's brother's second cousin is sponsored by technine and therefore you owe me something on the hill" groupie types... Man, you musta been choked at me to look up some other posts... You're married, you rip it up, and have a good time, cool!:thumbsup: Some hooters waitress that can't ride worth shit and has a line up of desperate suckers to pay her rent and gets a board with "bitch" on the base and is proud of that, well, you haven't seen the beginning of how obnoxious I can be. But hey never meant to specifically target you.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I don't follow any professional boarders. I don't care about the movies the different companies make either. I'm not usually impressed by other people's stuff. I just enjoy doing it myself. I wasn't trying to be a jerk earlier, I just don't know any pro boarders. I always like watching people on here post their vids though. :dunno:


I can't remember the last time I watched a snowboarding movie...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

testostorone there is some validity to the argument

guys push and jab each other to keep up vs girls tend not to challenge but support each other

riding style...good women riders are so smooth, they make it look effortless vs guys generally do the power slash and huck thing 

there are a few women that are so fast its ridiculous

in the next few years some little girls will be killing it now that there are more role models like ms. bright

btw in real life, pro women riders are surprizingly small, i.e., kelly, gretchen, victoria, natasha

my favorite is my 14 yr old daughter who pushes it when she rides with older guys...like yesterday, while riding with junior and seniors she landed her first backflip on the 8th try, almost has 540's and can out bomb them to the chair...the guys were very stoked and supportive when she landed the backflip


----------



## lilfoot1598

RidePowder said:


> to be honest, Im not sorry for saying the girls posted in this thread were attractive.
> 
> So to say a girl is attractive, or cute, or hott by no means is saying she is a bad snowboarder, or that I dont respect her as a rider. it just means I think shes cute.
> 
> and I did post a video of a girl tearing it up, because she was nuts, she was in the DVD "See what I see" her name was Desiree something.
> 
> yes alot of girls tear it up, we have respect for the females of this community, look at the pics we post of snowbun in the pic thread in the off topic forum. some are flattering,some not so much. to be honest though, for someone who is new to the forum to be coming on yelling about female rights without having a feel for the members of the forum, like some of the people you claim to be disrespectful is something I find to be out of line.
> 
> no one here is trying to disrespect women, or disrespect their snowboarding abilities. sure I cant think of a woman snowboarder who can throw it down like JP walker, Travis Rice, Jeremy Jones, Terje Haakonson or any of the huge names, but some of the ladies out there certainly tear it up better than anyone Ive had the pleasure of seeing firsthand. Im done


It's not about you talking about whether or not the girls are attractive, it's the fact that an honest question about our favorite female snowboarders quickly spiraled into a testosterone-driven well-all-female-snowboarders-suck-so-let's-just-talk-about-their-tits thread. I just really couldn't believe how someone could say that he has no respect for female boarders because they don't measure up to the men - that's pretty cocky! Very few people actually stepped up and mentioned somebody seriously, but I think it's cool that some people mentioned their wives/girlfriends/daughters. 

And about me being new...eh...this is my first season boarding, been doing it since December, been lurking on this board since then too. I like to come here because you all are knowledgeable and offer great advice. I think it's a great place to learn more about the sport. I don't think it matters that I'm new - I'm still a member of this community. 

For the record, I'm impressed with the answers you've all given SINCE my first post - they've been thoughtful and detailed. Your opinions are certainly valid, I'm just asking you to present them in a more respectful manner. 

Sorry for stirring things up...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

lilfoot1598 said:


> Wow. How about a little respect for the female population of this board?
> 
> There seriously are NO women who demand your respect? No women who outperform you on the mountain? I suppose you all have 12-inch nobs as well. Nice.


 Evidently you have not seen any of the porns I have made. 



lilfoot1598 said:


> I'm not asking you to kiss anyone's ass. It just bothers me when a bunch of guys get together and have these kind of conversations. It's almost like all of the sudden it gives you a carte blanche to disrespect all female snowboarders.
> 
> I'm not on the mountain to impress anyone. I just want to have fun. I respect any boarder who knows his or her sport, works hard, and respects the mountain. End of story.


 Oh no guys are together and talking about women. What about when women get together and talk about guys? Huh did you ever think about that one miss high and mighty? Evidently you suffer from low self esteem if you can't handle a bunch of guys talking about something like this. Get over yourself.



lilfoot1598 said:


> I get what you're saying here. I honestly don't follow pro boarding much, so I don't know anything about anyone's style or lack thereof. You explained your point of view very nicely and respectfully. That's really all I'm asking for...
> 
> I do wonder how the growth of female involvement in the sport will change it over time. Right now women make up less than a third of boarders out there, but I think that number is rapidly growing. It's an interesting discussion on what exactly makes women less adept overall - is it their physical ability, their mindset, or just the fact that so few women approach the sport at all? Maybe they get scared off by message board posts?


 By your own admission you have no clue who anyone is in snowboarding so now you suddenly care. How about if we shoved up pictures of dude faced man chicks like Desiree Melancon or Kelly Clark? Would you then be upset or secretly be happy because you find yourself more attractive than a chick that looks like she's packing some man salami. 

Women make up a tiny majority of the sport. Yet they're always the first to complain about everything. I've heard it day in and day out. "Your hard goods section isn't big enough". "Why aren't there any women boot fitters." "Why aren't there any women's magazines." You want to be taken seriously but you are also your biggest set back. 9 times out of 10 I will try and help a woman with her gear, snowboard related advice, etc. etc. 9 times out 10 I get told," I want what's pretty I don't care if it doesn't fit me." After they tell me that I argue with them how just because it's cute doesn't mean its the best for them. They get all pissed off because they think they know what's right and I'm an idiot. So lets say for the sake of the almighty dollar I cash in on what they want and they buy a set up that doesn't work for them. They get to the hill and get frusterated the white boots they had to have were 2 sizes too big, the board they got is a stiff high end women's freeride, and their bindings are soft jib centric. But it looks cute together even if they can't ride for shit. After one day on this set up they get all butt hurt and quits. 

This is what I've dealt with over the last 7 years. No matter how hard I've pushed to get more women into riding it just doesn't pan out. I ride with a great group of women that kill it. Some are better than me some are worse, some I'd like to hook up with, others I'd like to punt to the moon. Doesn't mean I have any less respect for them. 

I only lose respect for people not women when they give me the scenario above. Or they make a company and call it Bitch Boards, but thats another story for another time.

Yes there is a retention rate problem with snowboarding but thats across the board. As people get fatter and lazier doing physical activities that are expensive won't be in demand. Look at this upcoming generation of kids the statistics are frightening.



lilfoot1598 said:


> It's not about you talking about whether or not the girls are attractive, it's the fact that an honest question about our favorite female snowboarders quickly spiraled into a testosterone-driven well-all-female-snowboarders-suck-so-let's-just-talk-about-their-tits thread. I just really couldn't believe how someone could say that he has no respect for female boarders because they don't measure up to the men - that's pretty cocky! Very few people actually stepped up and mentioned somebody seriously, but I think it's cool that some people mentioned their wives/girlfriends/daughters.
> 
> And about me being new...eh...this is my first season boarding, been doing it since December, been lurking on this board since then too. I like to come here because you all are knowledgeable and offer great advice. I think it's a great place to learn more about the sport. I don't think it matters that I'm new - I'm still a member of this community.
> 
> For the record, I'm impressed with the answers you've all given SINCE my first post - they've been thoughtful and detailed. Your opinions are certainly valid, I'm just asking you to present them in a more respectful manner.
> 
> Sorry for stirring things up...


 Sit down and shut up. You are one of the cause of womens problems and you're not doing anything to help them. You want to help them buy locally from your shops. This will show the local shops to increase their floor space for womens goods. 

Go to local events and compete or even just volunteer to help. More girls there the more likely companies are to sponsor these events. 

Support the magazines that do female issues. Even if its just one issue a year. They only look at the bottom line when it comes to print media. Support sites like Shred Betties: Women's Snowboarding Magazine those girls push everything I'm telling you hard.

Don't insult guys that have done this since before you ever thought about doing it. Don't try to be pissed that guys are going to be guys. You have a problem with this topic make one for the ladies then.


----------



## Enigmatic

wrathfuldeity said:


> my favorite is my 14 yr old daughter who pushes it when she rides with older guys...like yesterday, while riding with junior and seniors she landed her first backflip on the 8th try, almost has 540's and can out bomb them to the chair...the guys were very stoked and supportive when she landed the backflip



Whhatt! I want to see a video of that! Thats sick! The backflip is the one trick I feel like I might be able to land but I'm too scared to throw


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Evidently you have not seen any of the porns I have made.
> 
> Oh no guys are together and talking about women. What about when women get together and talk about guys? Huh did you ever think about that one miss high and mighty? Evidently you suffer from low self esteem if you can't handle a bunch of guys talking about something like this. Get over yourself.
> 
> By your own admission you have no clue who anyone is in snowboarding so now you suddenly care. How about if we shoved up pictures of dude faced man chicks like Desiree Melancon or Kelly Clark? Would you then be upset or secretly be happy because you find yourself more attractive than a chick that looks like she's packing some man salami.
> 
> Women make up a tiny majority of the sport. Yet they're always the first to complain about everything. I've heard it day in and day out. "Your hard goods section isn't big enough". "Why aren't there any women boot fitters." "Why aren't there any women's magazines." You want to be taken seriously but you are also your biggest set back. 9 times out of 10 I will try and help a woman with her gear, snowboard related advice, etc. etc. 9 times out 10 I get told," I want what's pretty I don't care if it doesn't fit me." After they tell me that I argue with them how just because it's cute doesn't mean its the best for them. They get all pissed off because they think they know what's right and I'm an idiot. So lets say for the sake of the almighty dollar I cash in on what they want and they buy a set up that doesn't work for them. They get to the hill and get frusterated the white boots they had to have were 2 sizes too big, the board they got is a stiff high end women's freeride, and their bindings are soft jib centric. But it looks cute together even if they can't ride for shit. After one day on this set up they get all butt hurt and quits.
> 
> This is what I've dealt with over the last 7 years. No matter how hard I've pushed to get more women into riding it just doesn't pan out. I ride with a great group of women that kill it. Some are better than me some are worse, some I'd like to hook up with, others I'd like to punt to the moon. Doesn't mean I have any less respect for them.
> 
> I only lose respect for people not women when they give me the scenario above. Or they make a company and call it Bitch Boards, but thats another story for another time.
> 
> Yes there is a retention rate problem with snowboarding but thats across the board. As people get fatter and lazier doing physical activities that are expensive won't be in demand. Look at this upcoming generation of kids the statistics are frightening.
> 
> Sit down and shut up. You are one of the cause of womens problems and you're not doing anything to help them. You want to help them buy locally from your shops. This will show the local shops to increase their floor space for womens goods.
> 
> Go to local events and compete or even just volunteer to help. More girls there the more likely companies are to sponsor these events.
> 
> Support the magazines that do female issues. Even if its just one issue a year. They only look at the bottom line when it comes to print media. Support sites like Shred Betties: Women's Snowboarding Magazine those girls push everything I'm telling you hard.
> 
> Don't insult guys that have done this since before you ever thought about doing it. Don't try to be pissed that guys are going to be guys. You have a problem with this topic make one for the ladies then.


Jesus Christ, Avenger, thanks. I don't feel so bad now. But i'm with you on the bitch board thing, that company should be flattened.


----------



## jmacphee9

BurtonAvenger said:


> 9 times out of 10 I will try and help a woman with her gear, snowboard related advice, etc. etc. 9 times out 10 I get told," I want what's pretty I don't care if it doesn't fit me." After they tell me that I argue with them how just because it's cute doesn't mean its the best for them. They get all pissed off because they think they know what's right and I'm an idiot. So lets say for the sake of the almighty dollar I cash in on what they want and they buy a set up that doesn't work for them. They get to the hill and get frusterated the white boots they had to have were 2 sizes too big, the board they got is a stiff high end women's freeride, and their bindings are soft jib centric. But it looks cute together even if they can't ride for shit. After one day on this set up they get all butt hurt and quits.


that annoys the fuck out of me. ive went through one of those this year and she walked out as a burton billboard.


----------



## Music Moves

:laugh: Damn BA is funny!


----------



## Type.O

So, personally, I don't see anything wrong with guys saying the pro boarder chicks are hot and whatnot. It's really not that serious. All in good fun. As a female boarder, I really don't care who is giving me "props" on the mountain blah blah. I'm riding to have fun and that's it. There's room for all genders on the mountain as long as we're respecting each other. 

Anywhoo, to answer the original question of this thread,

Fav female pro boarder would be Torah Bright among the few.


----------



## Guest

Type.O said:


> There's room for all genders on the mountain as long as we're respecting each other.
> 
> .


I think what that feminist chick was getting at was that alot of posters in this thread were making borderline disrespectful posts.


----------



## Type.O

alpha732 said:


> I think what that feminist chick was getting at was that alot of posters in this thread were making borderline disrespectful posts.


Yea I kinda figured that. I'm just saying, who cares. It's only a message board. Not that serious.


----------



## Guest

Type.O said:


> Yea I kinda figured that. I'm just saying, who cares. It's only a message board. Not that serious.


I concur, male or female everyone sucks imo


----------



## Penguin

lilfoot1598 said:


> Wow. How about a little respect for the female population of this board?
> 
> There seriously are NO women who demand your respect? No women who outperform you on the mountain? I suppose you all have 12-inch nobs as well. Nice.


mine's about 3.5" but who's counting really


----------



## RidePowder

doesnt "nob" have a k in it?


----------



## DiamondCarver

jmacphee9 said:


> im a spencer o'brien fan



i'd board with her ANY day


----------



## lilfoot1598

RidePowder said:


> doesnt "nob" have a k in it?


Yes. Sorry for the atypical spelling. I think the word "nob" without the "k" just looks more like a penis.


----------



## Guest

DiamondCarver said:


> i'd board with her ANY day


I betcha she just lays there...


----------



## squishydonut

Type.O said:


> So, personally, I don't see anything wrong with guys saying the pro boarder chicks are hot and whatnot. It's really not that serious. All in good fun. As a female boarder, I really don't care who is giving me "props" on the mountain blah blah. I'm riding to have fun and that's it. There's room for all genders on the mountain as long as we're respecting each other.


it rubs me entirely the wrong way when you meet some random girl on the hill, and and are genuinely friendly but are treated like anything you say is an effort to hit on her. :dunno::dunno:

some times it's best not to be friendly at all.

as for my pros, i like torah's and leanne's vibe. they seem like good people.


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> it rubs me entirely the wrong way when you meet some random girl on the hill, and and are genuinely friendly but are treated like anything you say is an effort to hit on her. :dunno::dunno:
> 
> some times it's best not to be friendly at all.
> 
> as for my pros, i like torah's and leanne's vibe. they seem like good people.


You got that right... some bitch'll blow you off writing off everything you say as hitting on her, and then when you see her at last call at the local bar she's leaving with whoever has the freshest gear and the nicest ride. Most girls who act this way can't ride to save their lives. Or some burton billboard looking ma'fucker says the same things you do 2 chairlift rides later, and THEN it's all good... Those types of girls make me sick. And it's not just on the hill, either, you see that shit EVERYWHERE!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

maybe you guys just suck with women.


----------



## Type.O

This thread is turning into an entirely different topic.


----------



## squishydonut

VinXXX said:


> You got that right... some bitch'll blow you off writing off everything you say as hitting on her, and then when you see her at last call at the local bar she's leaving with whoever has the freshest gear and the nicest ride. Most girls who act this way can't ride to save their lives. Or some burton billboard looking ma'fucker says the same things you do 2 chairlift rides later, and THEN it's all good... Those types of girls make me sick. And it's not just on the hill, either, you see that shit EVERYWHERE!:cheeky4:


lol, and they stand around at random places, like in little groups checkin' out the guys hitting up the park. 



> This thread is turning into an entirely different topic.


true! :thumbsup:

back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Penguin

just because you don't got game.


----------



## squishydonut

Penguin said:


> just because you don't got game.


most girls are cool, some are stuck up. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> You got that right... some bitch'll blow you off writing off everything you say as hitting on her, and then when you see her at last call at the local bar she's leaving with whoever has the freshest gear and the nicest ride. Most girls who act this way can't ride to save their lives. Or some burton billboard looking ma'fucker says the same things you do 2 chairlift rides later, and THEN it's all good... Those types of girls make me sick. And it's not just on the hill, either, you see that shit EVERYWHERE!:cheeky4:


then i guess you need to fresh'en up your gear, get all Burton'ed out, so you have a chance with the ladies :cheeky4:


----------



## squishydonut

fossilX said:


> then i guess you need to fresh'en up your gear, get all Burton'ed out, so you have a chance with the ladies :cheeky4:


not to knock burton, but i've never understood how someone new gets all hyped up on all burton gear right off the bat.


----------



## Enigmatic

squishydonut said:


> not to knock burton, but i've never understood how someone new gets all hyped up on all burton gear right off the bat.


who's the only household name when it comes to snowboarding? 
-Shaun White
and who does he ride for and rep like crazy?

I'd suggest thats a big reason burton is a trusted name in snowboarding. People who know nothing about snowboarding just know about burton...kinda like Nike with respect to basketball.


Spencer O'brien is a cutie


I would say the mountain isn't exactly my ideal place to pick up chicks...but it is one of my top places to pick up a wholle lotta fun


----------



## Guest

fossilX said:


> then i guess you need to fresh'en up your gear, get all Burton'ed out, so you have a chance with the ladies :cheeky4:


Hahahaha first off, those aren't ladies, they're groupies. Big difference!


----------



## squishydonut

Enigmatic said:


> I would say the mountain isn't exactly my ideal place to pick up chicks...


*bam chicka wah wah*

sorry... [directs thread back on track]


----------



## Guest

wrathfuldeity said:


> testostorone there is some validity to the argument
> 
> guys push and jab each other to keep up vs girls tend not to challenge but support each other
> 
> riding style...good women riders are so smooth, they make it look effortless vs guys generally do the power slash and huck thing
> 
> there are a few women that are so fast its ridiculous
> 
> in the next few years some little girls will be killing it now that there are more role models like ms. bright
> 
> btw in real life, pro women riders are surprizingly small, i.e., kelly, gretchen, victoria, natasha
> 
> my favorite is my 14 yr old daughter who pushes it when she rides with older guys...like yesterday, while riding with junior and seniors she landed her first backflip on the 8th try, almost has 540's and can out bomb them to the chair...the guys were very stoked and supportive when she landed the backflip


My favorite chick boarder would have to be wrathfuldeity's 14 year old daughter, she inspires me and I haven't even seen her ride.

I also agree with ya on the difference in riding styles. When I was just learning I only rode with dudes, back then I challenged myself sooooo much more than I do now that I'm married and hit the slopes with my 'gal pals'  Dudes are all about the 'competition factor' and I love that! 

I would ride with this kid who was such a d*ck to me-all the time! Putting me down, pushing me down, calling me names, making fun of my crappy used gear... I'm pretty sure he had 'little-man syndrome'. He HATED the fact that I wouldn't give up and was actually able to keep up with him, no problem. I can't tell you how much sh*t he gave me! At the time I wanted to punch him in the face, but now I'd love to find that jerk-face and thank him. I wouldn't be the rider I am today if it weren't for dudes like him telling me I can't keep up on the blacks because I'm a chick.


----------



## squishydonut

Mrs.Queez said:


> My favorite chick boarder would have to be wrathfuldeity's 14 year old daughter, she inspires me and I haven't even seen her ride.
> 
> I also agree with ya on the difference in riding styles. When I was just learning I only rode with dudes, back then I challenged myself sooooo much more than I do now that I'm married and hit the slopes with my 'gal pals'  Dudes are all about the 'competition factor' and I love that!
> 
> I would ride with this kid who was such a d*ck to me-all the time! Putting me down, pushing me down, calling me names, making fun of my crappy used gear... I'm pretty sure he had 'little-man syndrome'. He HATED the fact that I wouldn't give up and was actually able to keep up with him, no problem. I can't tell you how much sh*t he gave me! At the time I wanted to punch him in the face, but now I'd love to find that jerk-face and thank him. I wouldn't be the rider I am today if it weren't for dudes like him telling me I can't keep up on the blacks because I'm a chick.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Mrs.Queez said:


> My favorite chick boarder would have to be wrathfuldeity's 14 year old daughter, she inspires me and I haven't even seen her ride.
> 
> I also agree with ya on the difference in riding styles. When I was just learning I only rode with dudes, back then I challenged myself sooooo much more than I do now that I'm married and hit the slopes with my 'gal pals'  Dudes are all about the 'competition factor' and I love that!
> 
> I would ride with this kid who was such a d*ck to me-all the time! Putting me down, pushing me down, calling me names, making fun of my crappy used gear... I'm pretty sure he had 'little-man syndrome'. He HATED the fact that I wouldn't give up and was actually able to keep up with him, no problem. I can't tell you how much sh*t he gave me! At the time I wanted to punch him in the face, but now I'd love to find that jerk-face and thank him. I wouldn't be the rider I am today if it weren't for dudes like him telling me I can't keep up on the blacks because I'm a chick.


Oh hellz ya I second that motion!:thumbsup:


----------



## m60g

Triple8Sol said:


> Tara Dakides since back in the day.





Oh yea, shes hot. Looks naughty too:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Mrs.Queez said:


> My favorite chick boarder would have to be wrathfuldeity's 14 year old daughter, she inspires me and I haven't even seen her ride.
> 
> I also agree with ya on the difference in riding styles. When I was just learning I only rode with dudes, back then I challenged myself sooooo much more than I do now that I'm married and hit the slopes with my 'gal pals'  Dudes are all about the 'competition factor' and I love that!
> 
> I would ride with this kid who was such a d*ck to me-all the time! Putting me down, pushing me down, calling me names, making fun of my crappy used gear... I'm pretty sure he had 'little-man syndrome'. He HATED the fact that I wouldn't give up and was actually able to keep up with him, no problem. I can't tell you how much sh*t he gave me! At the time I wanted to punch him in the face, but now I'd love to find that jerk-face and thank him. I wouldn't be the rider I am today if it weren't for dudes like him telling me I can't keep up on the blacks because I'm a chick.



should have beat him over the head with your board.


----------



## Guest

RidePowder said:


> Shaun White!


now that's funny :laugh:


----------



## jordan2734

wow i just glanced through this thread and was shocked that I didn't see gretchen bleiler mentioned. she is hot and pretty good. (i did just glance through though so she could have been mentioned and i just missed it) but yea when i think womens pro snowboarding the two names that immediately come to mind are gretchen bleiler and torah bright.


----------



## c_mack9

you probably didnt see their names mentioned in this thread because it died before they were born.


----------



## jordan2734

haha, this is only from the end of last season though, and torah bright was mentioned a few times


----------



## G2309

Jenny Jones

She's pushing the british snowboard scene forward


----------



## NWBoarder

Since it's been revived, I gotta say Torah Bright, Hanah Teter casue she's crazy steezy and scared of almost nothing, Tara Dakides, Lindsey Jacobellis, and Barret Christy just to name afew. I love it when I see a girl just shredding it up. Being hot is just bonus points for me.


----------



## v-verb

cjsoccer223 said:


> torah bright...now she's hot



DEFINITELY!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Victoria Jealouse hands down for backcountry/freeride and Natasza Zurek for park! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Torah Bright, Gretchen Bleiler, and Molly Arguire.
They shred and do a damn good job at it. They all have awesome style too, I can't help but want to take after them. My bed room is covered in snowboard pictures from magazines, ceiling to floor, and tons are of those three.

Hannah Teter too, met her once, got her autograph, she was a really awesome person. And she kills it as far as snowboarding goes.


----------



## Dano

dellrides88 said:


> Victoria Jealouse hands down for backcountry/freeride and Natasza Zurek for park! :thumbsup:


Some old school ladies. Solid choice


----------



## iVanessa

BurtonAvenger said:


> There you go buddy.


I love Alex! she's such a sweetheart


----------



## lilfoot1598

iVanessa said:


> I love Alex! she's such a sweetheart


Oh, nice. This should make for a good conversation. :laugh:

CALLING BA!!


----------



## T.J.

iVanessa said:


> I love Alex! she's such a sweetheart


HAHAHAHAHAHA! good one.


----------



## Guest

iVanessa said:


> I love Alex! she's such a sweetheart


I want that beanie. Actually if it just said bitch, that would be fine with me


----------



## iVanessa

lilfoot1598 said:


> Oh, nice. This should make for a good conversation. :laugh:
> 
> CALLING BA!!



why is that funny? 

I was interested in buying a board from her back when her company first came out & we've sent emails back & forth quite a few times & she's VERY SWEET.


----------



## Sam I Am

iVanessa said:


> why is that funny?
> 
> I was interested in buying a board from her back when her company first came out & we've sent emails back & forth quite a few times & she's VERY SWEET.


Perhaps it's because you're, for god knows what reason, interested in one of her boards. Of course she's courteous to you.


----------



## iVanessa

Sam I Am said:


> Perhaps it's because you're, for god knows what reason, interested in one of her boards. Of course she's courteous to you.


ahahahaha ok. yup  you're right she's prob really just a huge cu next tuesday & is only nice to people that want to do business with her. my bad!


----------



## thugit

wrathfuldeity said:


> testostorone there is some validity to the argument
> 
> guys push and jab each other to keep up vs girls tend not to challenge but support each other
> 
> riding style...good women riders are so smooth, they make it look effortless vs guys generally do the power slash and huck thing
> 
> there are a few women that are so fast its ridiculous
> 
> in the next few years some little girls will be killing it now that there are more role models like ms. bright
> 
> btw in real life, pro women riders are surprizingly small, i.e., kelly, gretchen, victoria, natasha
> 
> my favorite is my 14 yr old daughter who pushes it when she rides with older guys...like yesterday, while riding with junior and seniors she landed her first backflip on the 8th try, almost has 540's and can out bomb them to the chair...the guys were very stoked and supportive when she landed the backflip


you need to introduce me to your daughter


----------



## Guest

This is why Victoria Jealouse rocks:

YouTube - Victoria Jealouse


----------



## Sam I Am

iVanessa said:


> ahahahaha ok. yup  you're right she's prob really just a huge cu next tuesday & is only nice to people that want to do business with her. my bad!


Just offering another point of view. She's a business person. That speaks for itself.


----------



## Guest

wrathfuldeity said:


> testostorone there is some validity to the argument
> 
> guys push and jab each other to keep up vs girls tend not to challenge but support each other
> 
> riding style...good women riders are so smooth, they make it look effortless vs guys generally do the power slash and huck thing
> 
> there are a few women that are so fast its ridiculous
> 
> in the next few years some little girls will be killing it now that there are more role models like ms. bright
> 
> btw in real life, pro women riders are surprizingly small, i.e., kelly, gretchen, victoria, natasha
> 
> my favorite is my 14 yr old daughter who pushes it when she rides with older guys...like yesterday, while riding with junior and seniors she landed her first backflip on the 8th try, almost has 540's and can out bomb them to the chair...the guys were very stoked and supportive when she landed the backflip


Huh, I would like to meet some girls that support each other. The girls that I have boarded with are like "I'm cold, I'm tired, I want to go back to the lodge. I wonder if so and so called? Let's go drink.". The only time I ever boarded with another guy other than my boyfriend was a co worker of mine and we ran into each other at the mountain and I was doing more ballsy stuff than if I was just riding solo. IMO, riding with guys keeps snowboarding fresh and more challenging. Of course, there's prob some girls out there that ride like that, but I have never met one. :dunno:


----------



## Dano

iVanessa said:


> ahahahaha ok. yup  you're right she's prob really just a huge cu next tuesday & is only nice to people that want to do business with her. my bad!


I've never ridden one of her boards (mainly due to a lack of required "parts"), however I've heard they're absolute shit. Truely garbage. I'm sure she's a nice enough person, but industry reputation is all show no go.

P.S. Brilliant use of the word cunt, that totally made my day:laugh:


----------



## lilfoot1598

iVanessa said:


> why is that funny?
> 
> I was interested in buying a board from her back when her company first came out & we've sent emails back & forth quite a few times & she's VERY SWEET.


It's funny because you just opened a WHOLE can of worms you didn't know existed. 

You were replying to BurtonAvenger who originally posted that picture out of biting sarcasm. Do a quick search and you'll see that very few people on this forum support BitchBoards or Alex Masterson. It's not that she's a woman, it's that she uses gimmicks like the word "bitch" to sell snowboards that have nothing technical to offer a woman who can actually shred. I'm sure she's a nice person and I appreciate her effort to expand the market in women's snowboarding, but I have to agree that her boards are joke compared to what companies like Never Summer, K2, Gnu, Salomon, Bataleon, and Roxy are producing.


----------



## MunkySpunk

iVanessa said:


> I love Alex! she's such a sweetheart


----------



## iVanessa

lilfoot1598 said:


> It's funny because you just opened a WHOLE can of worms you didn't know existed.
> 
> You were replying to BurtonAvenger who originally posted that picture out of biting sarcasm. Do a quick search and you'll see that very few people on this forum support BitchBoards or Alex Masterson. It's not that she's a woman, it's that she uses gimmicks like the word "bitch" to sell snowboards that have nothing technical to offer a woman who can actually shred. I'm sure she's a nice person and I appreciate her effort to expand the market in women's snowboarding, but I have to agree that her boards are joke compared to what companies like Never Summer, K2, Gnu, Salomon, Bataleon, and Roxy are producing.



okay? I'll keep my mouth shut. BUT... it's really not fair to compare her 3 year old company to HUGE name brand ones that have been around for years & years.


----------



## Sam I Am

iVanessa said:


> okay? I'll keep my mouth shut. BUT... it's really not fair to compare her 3 year old company to HUGE name brand ones that have been around for years & years.


Perhaps not in marketing but in quality yes. Since when does being a young company give you the excuse to make poor quality boards. Avalanche has been around for years...they didn't bother improving much. Ride has only been around for a little less then a decade, and look how strong they're going. What, bitchboards can't get a couple of good engineers on board? Do they not have the finances? I think the whole company is joke.


----------



## T.J.

iVanessa said:


> why is that funny?
> 
> I was interested in buying a board from her back when her company first came out & we've sent emails back & forth quite a few times & she's VERY SWEET.


Deserts Don't Snow: Bitchboards - How to Tell A Snowboard Company Is Bad

bitchboards rant www.ashleyswan.com

and BA's blog post about it doesnt seem to be archived.


----------



## MunkySpunk

iVanessa said:


> okay? I'll keep my mouth shut. BUT... it's really not fair to compare her 3 year old company to HUGE name brand ones that have been around for years & years.


She makes shitty boards. She scams girls looking to get into boarding and sells them a piece of shit for more than your average Burton board costs. There's no excuse for that. Read her site with a critical eye instead of being transfixed by her oh-so witty use of the word 'bitch', pretty pretty colors, smoke, and mirrors. 

HERE is how you start a snowboard company. No tricks, no pretty pretty colors, no idiot catch phrases.

"You go girl! We're empowered!!" and a fashionable sassy karate kick can be used just as effectively, if not moreso, than any other marketing ploy.

EDIT: It's all been said here before, just search 'bitchboards'. No really, do yourself a favor.



Waketeam said:


> If you want to see some great riders, check CABLEWAKE.com


Burn in hell, spammer.


----------



## Leo

Waketeam said:


> If you want to see some great riders, check CABLEWAKE.com


Not going to click a link to a shameless spam.

As for BitchBoards... Snowboards.net will never carry them that's for sure. Talk about an effin gimmick to rake in money from all the noob snowbunnies. I'm going to create a snowboard company called "PenisBoards". They'll come in all kinds of sizes and colors. I'm going to design the base of the boards depicting a huge sperm. I'll even make the core out of cardboards! It'll be super light!


----------



## Guest

Hot and rips!
thats win for me

Clair Bidez rips pretty hard too


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> Not going to click a link to a shameless spam.
> 
> As for BitchBoards... Snowboards.net will never carry them that's for sure. Talk about an effin gimmick to rake in money from all the noob snowbunnies. I'm going to create a snowboard company called "PenisBoards". They'll come in all kinds of sizes and colors. I'm going to design the base of the boards depicting a huge sperm. I'll even make the core out of cardboards! It'll be super light!


I've never even heard of bitchboards until yesterday. :laugh: 
But penisboards...I think you got a great idea there Leo. Gives the term a hot wax new meaning.


----------



## Guest

Gretchen or Torah Bright for me.


----------

